# Made a post on Live Journal !!!



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

anonymously...to a girl I've been cyberstalking. Well, I just think she's cute and intelligent, and she works as a editor for a great book company. 

Took me only 15 minutes to type the one sentence!!! 

(Boy, am I pathetic :cry )


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey that's cool! 15 minutes is better than never! Many people here(incl. me) unfortunately often go with never. Keep taking these small steps forward, it might seem insignificant in the short term but in the long term it all adds up and does make a difference, especially to your mindset/attitude(slowly moving away from avoidance and becoming more willing to take chances etc), which is the most important thing.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

just keep it goign  gj


----------

